
Sperm counts among western men have halved in last 40 years - hew
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/jul/25/sperm-counts-among-western-men-have-halved-in-last-40-years-study
======
HillaryBriss
> _Levine agreed that research into potential causes was needed. Numerous
> possibilities have been mooted, with research suggesting links to body
> weight, a lack of physical activity, smoking, and exposure of pregnant women
> to chemicals found in myriad household products, known as endocrine
> disruptors._

various prescription drugs?

------
TaylorGood
That last part.

Anything known to help your count or increase?

